# My budgie just vomited for a couple minutes



## GoogerGeiger (Mar 12, 2015)

I just witnessed my budgie go through a fit of vomiting. She lurched her head back and forth a bit, then shook her head and one to two pieces of undigested seed went flying out of what I'm guessing was her crop. She did this about 7-10 times. I've never noticed this behavior before, but thanks to this sticky I know it was vomiting: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/280274-regurgitation-vs-vomiting.html

Afterwards, her head feathers were slightly wet with what I'm guessing is mucus. About 10 minutes after the vomiting fit, she went to eat some more seeds, which I thought was strange. Do birds normally go for food so soon after vomiting? She also seems a bit fatigued, but this is usually the time I put her to bed so I'm not too surprised about that. She's otherwise acting fine right now.

Here's a few things I can also mention. For the past few days, she's been tearing up one of her wood perches with her beak. She's also been eating from a seed stick in this package: http://i.imgur.com/A5tOjcj.jpg Right now it's 72F in my apartment. I have no epsom salts. I can't think of much else to do but cover her cage for bedtime. But I'd love to hear any suggestions people might have, because I don't know how exhaustive the sticky is.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best for you to make an appointment and take your budgie in to be checked by an Avian Vet as she may have a crop infection.
This could be viral, bacterial or fungal.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.*


----------

